# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Мастерская  МУЗЫ >  Оркестровые премудрости для самых маленьких

## МУЗОК

ОБУЧЕНИЕ ИГРЕ НА ДЕТСКИХ МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫХ ИНСТРУМЕНТАХ 

Открытое занятие на районном методическом объединении музыкальных руководителей. 

Дата проведения: 20 марта 2008 года. 

МДОУ № 312 «Катюша» 
г. Ростов-на-Дону  

Музыкальный руководитель: 
Мирзоева Муза Эдуардовна.


ПЛАН – КОНСПЕКТ ЗАНЯТИЯ 

Цель: 
Развитие слухового внимания, ритмического слуха, музыкальной памяти. 

Задачи: 
1.	Закрепление навыков совместной игры в ансамблях детских музыкальных инструментов. 
2.	Разучивание прибаутки: «Андрей-воробей». 
3.	Развитие творческой активности музыкального мышления и воображения. 
4.	Воспитание доброжелательных отношений в процессе коллективного исполнения музыкальных произведений. 

Материал:  
Ксилофон, металлофоны и детские ксилофоны, колокольчики, электроорган, бубны, бубенцы, маракасы, ложки, треугольники, трещотка, кастаньеты, румба, тамбурин, погремушки в виде гитар и маракасов, музыкальные молоточки, нотный материал, плакат с музыкальными инструментами. 


Ход занятия: 

М.р. (поёт): 
«Здравствуйте, ребята!»  

Дети (поют): 
«Здравствуйте!» 
[IMG]http://*********org/312204m.jpg[/IMG]


М.р. (поёт): 
«Здравствуйте!» 

Дети (поют): 
«Здравствуйте!» 
[IMG]http://*********org/305036m.jpg[/IMG]


М.р.: 
Поприветствуем наших гостей. 
(поёт): «Здравствуйте!» 

Дети (поют): 
«Здравствуйте!» 
[IMG]http://*********org/305036m.jpg[/IMG]


М.р.: 
Садитесь, пожалуйста, на стулья. Давайте познакомимся со всеми. Так как сегодня вы будете играть на музыкальных инструментах, сыграйте на металлофоне и спойте своё имя 

…(дети по одному выходят к любому инструменту, играют и пропевают своё имя;
 м.р.  спрашивает, на каких звуках (нотах) ребёнок играл или будет играть) . 


М.р.: 
Наши гости пришли в детский сад, чтобы послушать, как вы играете на музыкальных инструментах. 

На чём вы сегодня будете играть?  (металлофон, ксилофон). 

Дети, когда много музыкантов собирается вместе и играют, мы говорим, что звучит … (оркестр). 

В оркестре очень важно играть слаженно, дружно. А чтобы так играть, надо много репетировать, понимать друг друга и, конечно же, всем вместе … (дружить). 
Давайте, с вами исполним «Песенку друзей».

«Песенка друзей» м. В.Герчик 

Спасибо, садитесь. Ребята! А кто написал эту песню? … (композитор Герчик). 

А кто такой композитор? … (пишет музыку). 

Если композитор написал музыку для музыкальных инструментов: как эта музыка называется? …(инструментальная). 


А если музыка написана для голоса, как она называется? … (вокальная). 

А вот, песенку друзей, мы с вами и играли, и пели. Какая музыка у нас получилась? … (вокально-инструментальная). 

Много вокально-инструментальной музыки для детей написал композитор Георгий Струве. Вот одна из его детских песен (проиграть мелодию запева песни «Про козлика», дети называют песню). 

Ребята, как вы узнали, что звучала именно песня о козлике? … (звучала мелодия). 

А если бы звучал аккомпанемент, сумели бы вы отгадать? … (нет). 

Правильно, мелодия является лицом музыкального произведения. Почти все музыкальные инструменты могут играть мелодию. 

А какие инструменты могут звучать в оркестре? … (дети называют знакомые музыкальные инструменты). 

Вы назвали инструменты из разных оркестров. Какие оркестры вы знаете? … (духовой, симфонический, народный, детский). 

А какой самый большой музыкальный инструмент вы знаете? … (орган). 

Отгадайте, какие музыкальные инструменты будут звучать на электрооргане? 

…(после звучания загадывается загадка, дети её отгадывают и показывают инструмент на плакате)  

(скрипка)… 
В симфоническом оркестре, 
Её голос самый главный, 
Самый нежный и певучий, 
Звук смычок ведёт тягучий. 
Узнаём мы без ошибки 
Инструмент волшебный… (скрипка) 

(альт)… 
Чуть побольше скрипочки, 
И поёт пониже, 
Деревянный бочок, 
Четыре струнки и смычок… (альт) 

(виолончель)… 
Я звуком бархатным пою 
И сразу за душу беру, 
Не контрабас я, не свирель, 
Зовут меня… (виолончель) 

(гобой)… 
Был пастушеским рожком
Его дедушка родной, 
Пел он звонко над лужком. 
Как его зовут? … (гобой) 

(кларнет)… 
Это что за инструмент? 
В чёрный фрак всегда одет. 
Чтобы музыка звучала – 
Дунуть надо для начала. 
Голос чистый, ясный. 
Это инструмент прекрасный. 
Вы узнали, или нет? Этот инструмент… (кларнет) 

(флейта)… 
Весёлая птичка в орешнике пела, 
Лесного ручья где-то струйка звенела, 
А может, в траве колокольчик звенел? 
А может, не птичка, а ветер свистел? 
Весёлую, звонкую песенку лета 
Пропела волшебная дудочка… (флейта) 

(орган)… 
Это что за инструмент 
Высотою с целый дом? 
В трубы, в дерево одет, 
Несколько клавиатур при нём. 
Голосов имеет много 
Этот звучный великан, 
Он то ласковый, то строгий, а зовут его… (орган) 

(барабан)… 
Кто в оркестре всем поможет? 
Сложный ритм стучать он может. 
Ритм любой из разных стран! 
Кто же это? … (барабан). 

Спасибо. А как мы называем людей, которые пишут музыку?... (композитор). 

Да, мы знаем, что музыку пишут композиторы. Но есть песни и танцы, которые часто исполняются людьми, но кто написал эту музыку, неизвестно. Как называется такая музыка? …(народная). 

Правильно, народная. Я сейчас загадаю вам музыкальную загадку. Слушайте. 

… (сыграть мелодию «Бай-качи») 

Как называется эта музыка? … (русская народная песня: «Бай-качи»). 

Правильно, это русская народная песня-прибаутка: «Бай-качи». Сейчас мы с вами исполним её. 

«Бай-качи» р.н.прибаутка 

Спасибо. Садитесь. Ребята, я хочу вас познакомить ещё с одной р.н.песней-прибауткой, называется она: «Андрей-воробей». 

… (исполнить, объяснить значение слов; спеть ещё раз; затем, попросить детей встать к инструментам и взять палочки и  взмахами рук с палочками закрепить ритмический рисунок). 

А сейчас попробуем сыграть. 

«Андрей-воробей» р.н.прибаутка 

…(раздать ноты, сыграть ещё раз; теперь ребёнок играет тот звук, ноту которого он получил: до, ми, соль, до 2-й октавы – чтение с листа). 

[IMG]http://*********org/268172m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/325519m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/319375m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/280463m.jpg[/IMG]



Спасибо. Садитесь. Ах, как замечательно у нас получилось. А знаете, что сейчас произошло? Вы выучили новое музыкальное произведение и теперь будете в группе играть его с другими детьми. Я так рада за вас, у меня в душе даже зазвенели колокольчики! Ребята! У нас есть музыкальное произведение, где вы играете на колокольчиках. Как оно называется?... («Василёк»). 

«Василёк» р.н.песня 

Спасибо. Садитесь. Мы исполняли с вами радостную, светлую музыку. 
Какой музыкальный лад всё время звучал?... (мажор). 

А какой лад, кроме мажорного, вы знаете? … (минор). 

Послушайте начало музыкальной пьесы «Контрданс» великого немецкого композитора Людвига Ван Бетховена… (сыграть 1-ый период). 

В каком музыкальном ладу написана пьеса? (мажор). 

А сейчас, я сыграю вам запев любимой многими детьми песни»Кузнечик», которую написал композитор Владимир Шаинский… (сыграть запев). 

Какой музыкальный лад звучал? …(минор). 

Я предлагаю вам вместе со мной исполнить часть пьесы «Контрданс», написанной в мажоре. Какой это звук? (показать ноту «ми») 

Правильно, это нота «ми». Вы будете ударять палочками по звуку ми 1-ой октавы. 
Уважаемые гости, а вам мы предлагаем сыграть с нами на ударных и ударно-шумовых инструментах (гости берут инструменты с подносов). 

«Контрданс» м .Л.Бетховена, 1-я часть 

А теперь, исполним начало – запев – песни о кузнечике, написанной в миноре. 

«В траве сидел кузнечик» м. В.Шаинского, запев 

Спасибо. Садитесь. Когда люди доброжелательны, внимательны друг к другу, у них всё получается дружно, как у нас с вами. 
А сейчас мы исполним песню «Паровоз» композитора Эрнесакса.  

«Паровоз» м. Г. Эрнесакса 

Закончим мы наше занятие произведением знаменитого русского композитора Д.Д.Шостаковича. 

«Полька-шутка» м. Д.Шостаковича. 

Спасибо. Садитесь. Сегодня мы на нашем необычном занятии играли все вместе как настоящие музыканты, отгадывали музыкальные загадки, разучили новое музыкальное произведение русскую народную песню-прибаутку: «Андрей-воробей». Наше занятие окончено. Встаньте, пожалуйста. 

М.р. (поёт): 
«До свиданья!» 

Дети (поют): 
«До свиданья!» 
[IMG]http://*********org/290700m.jpg[/IMG]


М.р.: 
Спасибо. 

…(дети аплодируют).  


[IMG]http://*********org/284556m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/276364m.jpg[/IMG]


Я обучаю детей игре на металлофоне двумя руками с первого занятия.

Дети каждый раз, играя очередное произведение, менялись местами, чтобы показать владение всеми представленными инструментами, т.к. они были разные по размеру. 

Так же, были приглашены дети 1-ой младшей группы, вернувшиеся с прогулки, с которыми был показан один из приёмов обучения игре на металлофоне двумя руками.  

В своём выступлении перед коллегами, я отметила, что очень была расстроена приобретением металлофонов с цветными пластинами. Но, в ходе подготовки к открытому занятию, благодаря тому, что пластины по своему расположению совпадали с цветами радуги, дети легко научились читать с листа и запомнили написание нот на нотном стане. Так же, на открытом занятии, я дала им для игры р.н.песни: «Андрей-воробей» ноты, где под цветным изображением, было чёрно-белое. Спросила детей, чем отличаются эти звуки, и подвела к пониманию того, что все звуки чёрного цвета, но разные по высоте. Так было закреплено графическое расположение нот.

----------

Irina61 (01.02.2017), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), kasatkinaog (17.07.2016), larisakoly (20.10.2016), lenok66 (10.09.2019), olga kh (11.01.2016), Tatleo (26.11.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (20.04.2016), ttanya (28.10.2016), Valesy (30.09.2017), зулико (21.09.2016), Любовь Р. (20.09.2016), Музаири (29.08.2019), наталия анатольевна (22.10.2019), нутя (31.10.2016), Озма (19.09.2016)

----------


## egokate

Девочки, на занятиях с детским ансамблем  в самом конце у меня дети обычно импровизируют. Я играю гармонический оборот в фа диез мажоре, а дети на черных клавишах играют свою музыку ( на фоно или синтезаторе) Вся фишка в том, что играя только на черных клавишах никогда не будет фальши (так как получается пентатоника) В результате получается очень красивая музыка, дети обычно в восторге , родители изумляются, что дети уже сочиняют. К этим инструментам можно прибавить металлофоны(хроматические), любые другие инструменты. Можно  сначала задаьть тему-например "Вальс листочков, снежинок, солнечные зайчики и т.д. У мня дети во время игры на окончании муз.фразы менялись инструментами. Если детей много, то можно предложить части детей потанцевать под музыку как они сами хотят, а другая группа играет. Можно игратьлюбые гармонические обороты, но самый удачный для меня был такой;
F диез/ F диез 2(т.е секунд аккорд)/ Dдиезm/Dдиезm2/Bмажор/Bмажор2/G диез мажор C диез мажор/// -  и так играть пока не надоест. На всякий случай секунд аккорд - играем малую секунду вниз в мажорных аккордах, большую секунду вниз в минорных. 
 Такое музицирование можно считать еще одним из способов релаксации,  иузык. терапии. Дети уходят с занятия спокойные и отдохнувшие. Кроме того игра на черных клавишах способствует естественному формированию постановки руки, так что это совсем не повредит тем, кто в дальнейшем будет учиться музыке.

----------

olga kh (11.01.2016), Ymisha (03.08.2016), зулико (11.01.2016), Иннусик (26.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Можно игратьлюбые гармонические обороты, но самый удачный для меня был такой;
> F диез/ F диез 2(т.е секунд аккорд)/ Dдиезm/Dдиезm2/Bмажор/Bмажор2/G диез мажор C диез мажор/// -  и так играть пока не надоест.


Катя! Просто супер! Здорово! Но я детей не учу играть на ф-но по двум причинам: 
1. Очень бережно надо относиться к постановке рук. То, что испортит нерадивый музыкант, не сможет исправить профессионал. Ведь мы все знаем, что есть две школы постановки рук: круглые и плоские, вытянутые. И всегда профессиональный пианист услышит какими руками извлекается звук. Лично у меня - круглые, и мне эта школа нравится больше. Я и на металлофонах абсолютно всем ставлю руки. Конечно, не у всех получается, но бьюсь, раскрепощаю. 
2. Отсутствие других клавишных. Исключение было только несколько лет назад. В саду появились клавишные, подарок родителя. И я на 8 марта поставила девочку играть в оркестре. 
Ещё раз говорю, вы просто умница. Теперь буду приобретать клавишные и пробовать импровизировать по вашей методике. Но!!! Только с профессиональной постановкой рук. 
Спасибо.

----------


## egokate

[QUOTE=МУЗОК;2742257]Катя! Просто супер! Здорово! Но я детей не учу играть на ф-но по двум причинам: 
1. Очень бережно надо относиться к постановке рук. То, что испортит нерадивый музыкант, не сможет исправить профессионал. Ведь мы все знаем, что есть две школы постановки рук: круглые и плоские, вытянутые. И всегда профессиональный пианист услышит какими руками извлекается звук. Лично у меня - круглые, и мне эта школа нравится больше. Я и на металлофонах абсолютно всем ставлю руки. Конечно, не у всех получается, но бьюсь, раскрепощаю. 
2. Отсутствие других клавишных. Исключение было только несколько лет назад. В саду появились клавишные, подарок родителя. И я на 8 марта поставила девочку играть в оркестре. 
Ещё раз говорю, вы просто умница. Теперь буду приобретать клавишные и пробовать импровизировать по вашей методике. Но!!! Только с профессиональной постановкой рук. 

  Муза, спасибо Вам большое , мне приятно что Вы этим заинтересовались. Да, Вы правы к рукам ребенка нужно очень бережно относиться. Но если вдуматься - зачем нужна постановка рук? Самый главный ее смысл - чтобы удобно было играть и чтобы не было зажимов и напряжения - тогда и звучание будет красивым.  А чтобы не было этого напряжения, то это самый лучший способ, когда ученик вообще не думает о своих руках. при данном виде музицирования ребенок поглощен лишь только самой музыкой, а руки сами интуитивно ищут наиболее удобное положение, кроме того на черных клавишах удобнее играть. Когда ребенок учится ходить мы же не занимаемся его постановкой ног. Мне жаль малышей музыкальной школы, которые с трудом читают нотный текст, должны думать думать о длительностях, звуковысотности, да еще правильно держать руки ( как яблочко) - это как раз и есть прямой путь к зажатости - независимо от школы.  В нашем же случае ребенок не отягощен нотным текстом, особыми правилами игры, музыка рождает только приятные чувства , раскрепощает, а значит и мышечное чувство формируется правильно. Что -то я сумбурно тут наговорила, но Вы я думаю меня поймете.

----------

olga kh (11.01.2016), зулико (11.01.2016), Иннусик (26.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

Выставляю кусочек выступления оркестра металлофонов на фестивале


https://youtu.be/tppgUSDxWSU

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), krinka (21.03.2019), lenok66 (10.09.2019), Zinaida68 (19.03.2019), мальвина19 (31.08.2017)

----------


## Мопстик

> Выставляю кусочек выступления оркестра металлофонов на фестивале
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/tppgUSDxWSU


Меня заинтересовала техника исполнения: как я заметила, дети играют двумя руками поочередно. Это методика игры на орф-инструментах? Очень понравилась ваша "Кружевная фантазия". А из каких произведений она состоит? Спасибо за видео. :Ok:

----------

krinka (25.09.2018), окся76 (09.02.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

> А из каких произведений она состоит?


Я соединила детские песни, народные, и классическую музыку. 
1. Песенка друзей. Герчик.
2. василёк р.н.п.
3. Детская симфония (период) Гайдн. 
4. Бай-качи. р.н.приб. 
5. Маленькая полечка. Кабалевский. 
6. Паровоз. Эрнесакс. 
7. Петрушки. Кабалевский. 
8. Чешская народная полька (ой, спать хочу, забыла как называется...). 
9. Полька-шутка Шостакович.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), зулико (11.01.2016), мальвина19 (01.09.2017)

----------


## Мопстик

> Я соединила детские песни, народные, и классическую музыку. 
> 1. Песенка друзей. Герчик.
> 2. василёк р.н.п.
> 3. Детская симфония (период) Гайдн. 
> 4. Бай-качи. р.н.приб. 
> 5. Маленькая полечка. Кабалевский. 
> 6. Паровоз. Эрнесакс. 
> 7. Петрушки. Кабалевский. 
> 8. Чешская народная полька (ой, спать хочу, забыла как называется...). 
> 9. Полька-шутка Шостакович.


А вы не могли бы выложить нотный материал? И еще раз хочу спросить про технику исполнения. Дело в том, что сама занимаюсь с детьми в оркестре  ( в основном это орф-инструменты, какие есть), мы играем  1 палочкой, если это одноголосие, а если 2-голосие, то тогда уже двумя. Может быть, двумя играть легче? я обратила внимание, что детки на записи играют поочередно 2 руками.

----------


## МУЗОК

Доброго всем здоровья! Не сумела выложить файл в хорошем качестве - весит много. 
Могу отправить ссылку в личку. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=nxYyYANThmI




> играем  1 палочкой


Леночка! Я вам завтра напишу, окей?

----------

--Ксения-- (19.03.2016), elka (17.07.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (19.12.2018), SeverynkaIrina (14.03.2016), Zetik (17.10.2016), Иннусик (26.01.2017), мальвина19 (31.08.2017), ольга марущак (19.09.2016), Эмилия я (24.09.2016)

----------


## belta123

*МУЗОК*,
  Меня также заинтересовала техника игры двумя руками поочерёдно. Как вы разучиваете с детьми, поделитесь методикой. пожалуйста.

----------


## МУЗОК

> не могли бы выложить нотный материал?


Так как металлофоны у меня диатонические, всё перекладываю в C-dur, учу детей играть мелодию полностью, а потом, готовя номер в оркестре, даю определённые партии: одним мелодию, другим - разные звуки аккордов. Например, если тонический аккорд, то кто-то играет тонику первой октавы, кто-то терцию, кто-то квинту, а кто-то тонику второй октавы. Если субдоминанта, то звуки субдоминанты. Так же и с доминантой. Расписанных партий у меня нет. Вы можете любую музыку переложить в другую тональность, так как я переложила из D-dur  "Песенку друзей" Герчик в C-dur. 




> хочу спросить про технику исполнения





> заинтересовала техника игры двумя руками поочерёдно





> Как вы разучиваете с детьми


Сажусь перед ребёнком на стульчик, так, чтобы металлофон находился на удобной высоте для игры (на разный рост - разные стульчики; обратите внимание на видео: подставки разной высоты!). опускаю свои руки с палочками вниз. Обращаю внимание ребёнка на то, что палочка продолжает руку (затем, в процессе постановки рук, слежу, чтобы дети не поднимали молоточки к потолку, говорю, что твоя ручка сломалась, палочка или молоточек - чем вы играете в данный момент -  не продолжает руку, она смотрит вверх). Показываю ребёнку как легко прыгает молоточек у меня в руке и показываю: 4 пальца слегка придерживают палочку снизу, а большой пальчик еле-еле прикасается к ней сверху: он не даёт нашей палочке выскочить из ладошки. 
ОБЪЯСНЕНИЕ ДЛЯ ПЕДАГОГОВ: Молоточки нужно держать паралельно пластинам. И руку поднимать от локтя. В дальнейшем, детям говорю: смотри, здесь потолок! ( и подставляю свою ладонь, в которую полностью упирается палочка и фиксирует паралельное сосотяние по отношению к пластинам) Палочка поднимается вместе с рукой к потолку, а ты так и хочешь пробить крышу! Опусти молоточек, держи его ровно, так же, как лежат пластинки. 
ПАМЯТКА ДЛЯ ПЕДАГОГОВ: Обращать внимание на то, чтобы дети не поднимали плечи и не дёргали ими во время игры. 
Начинаю опускать поочерёдно С ПЕРВЫХ МГНОВЕНИЙ ОБУЧЕНИЯ (будь то, даже ясли) молоточки. И играю руками ребёнка столько дней, сколько понадобится для постановки рук.
Дальше - моя игровая методика. Может, действительно, раз категорию придётся подтверждать работами в печати, отправить опыт своей работы в журнал?

----------

faina (03.10.2018), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (10.10.2016), lenok66 (10.09.2019), Valeksi (03.03.2018), Zetik (17.10.2016), елена1234 (16.08.2017), зулико (11.01.2016), Иннусик (26.01.2017), Лариса Антонова (06.01.2016), мальвина19 (31.08.2017), Мопстик (01.04.2016), Наталья (18.10.2016)

----------


## jarinka

[QUOTE=МУЗОК]Может, действительно, раз категорию придётся подтверждать работами в печати, отправить опыт своей работы в журнал?

Муза, обязательно!   детки так замечателно играют.. умничка..

----------


## Solнечная

*МУЗОК*,
 Конечно нужно, потому что очень интересно!!!

----------


## Мопстик

> Леночка! Я вам завтра напишу, окей?


Ок, буду ждать!:smile:

----------


## Несси

МУЗОЧКА!Я в восхищении! Очень буду ждать твой научный труд! может, как Аллочки, книгу издашь? Я с удовольствием купила бы!С нетерпением будем ждать твоих приемов обучения! Молодец!

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

> Здесь и оркестр, и ритмодекламация: 
> 
> [img]http://*********ru/11821033.gif[/img]


Очень хотелось бы и мне с моими ребятами воспользоваться осенним оркестром

Очень-очень хочется и нам такой оркестр. Пустите, пожалуйста!!!

----------

МУЗОК (18.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


Существуют 3 профессиональные позиции рук при игре на металлофоне. 



** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Кто выдумал этот способ, непонятно. Доводы приводятся такие: "Красиво!". Дилетантство высшей степени. Один из трёх профессиональных способов: палочки разведены немного в стороны. Играть же, отведя локоть настолько в сторону, чтобы рука от кисти до локтя была параллельна металлофону, абсурд. Представьте: музыкант играет двумя руками (двумя палочками) *Presto*. КАК он будет ЭТО делать? Позиция палочек не позволит. Опять вернусь к отведённому до предела локтю в сторону: рука напряжена, она в неестественном положении. А при любом способе держать палочки, рука должна быть свободна. 





> может ли металлофон если он небольшой лежать на коленях


Если ребёнок играет одной палочкой, тогда допустимо, потому что он другой рукой придерживает металлофон, фиксирует его, предостерегая себя от неожиданного случайного смещения или падения инструмента. 





> или держать его в руке- допустимо ли это?


Обычно металлофон держат в одной руке, когда хотят ввести эффектный театральный приём или же от неимения подставок или времени на их установку. И не всегда же его держат в руке, только во время выступления в определённом номере. Наташа, мы все находимся в условиях, материально не позволяющих соблюдать правила игры на металлофоне - сидя, с инструментом, лежащим на подставке перед играющим ребёнком. У нас огромная наполняемость групп, маленькая площадь, нет подставок в достаточном количестве. Мы не делаем концерты, где играют только дети на металлофонах и других ударных. Лишь 1-2 номера можем позволить включить в утренник, потому что мы ограниченны во времени. А выставлять подставки, это терять то малое время, которое мы отводим на проведение утренника. Вот и играют дети и стоя, и лёжа, и сидя на полу, и по 4 человека на одном инструменте. 





> дети у вас знают ноты


Нет, никогда не учила их музыкальной грамоте. 





> игра не по цвету пластинок


Цвет пластинок помогает запомнить название нот. Когда говорю ребёнку, что он играет на синенькой пластинке, вскользь называю всегда название звучащей ноты - соль. Так и с другими пластинками. 





> по нотам?


Если регулярно заниматься на металлофонах с цветными пластинками, можно легко перейти и к игре по нотам.
 Я здесь писала: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2640387

Это цитата оттуда: 




> В своём выступлении перед коллегами, я отметила, что очень была расстроена приобретением металлофонов с цветными пластинами. Но, в ходе подготовки к открытому занятию, благодаря тому, что пластины по своему расположению совпадали с цветами радуги, дети легко научились читать с листа и запомнили написание нот на нотном стане. Так же, на открытом занятии, я дала им для игры р.н.песни: «Андрей-воробей» ноты, где под цветным изображением, было чёрно-белое. Спросила детей, чем отличаются эти звуки, и подвела к пониманию того, что все звуки чёрного цвета, но разные по высоте. Так было закреплено графическое расположение нот.

----------

070165 (25.03.2019), oksi7771 (22.10.2016), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), svetlana41166 (08.11.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.10.2016), Valesy (30.09.2017), zaruzi (19.03.2019), Елена М (18.10.2016), ольга марущак (25.09.2018), Олюр (28.11.2016), Стеша (13.08.2017)

----------


## larisakoly

Еще забыла спросить, у тебя есть оркестр в саду где разновозрастные дети и они с палочками по показу играют.Хотелось уточнить, а по чему они бьют? Показалось как будто пластиковые коробочки? Правильно?

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

Спасибо большое. Все получилось!!! :Yes4:

----------

МУЗОК (19.10.2016)

----------


## larisakoly

> собирала плоские круглые пластиковые коробочки


Муза, прости пожалуйста, мне так неудобно, что я пропустила это сообщение. Не устою удивляться твоим выдумкам и сногшибательным придумкам!!!!




> ОБУЧЕНИЕ ИГРЕ НА ДЕТСКИХ МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫХ ИНСТРУМЕНТАХ


Замечательное показательное занятие. Просто высший класс!!! Все, конечно, в восторге. А какое насыщенное. Сыграть незнакомое произведение по нотам на открытом занятии - дорогого стоит!!!

----------

МУЗОК (20.10.2016)

----------


## мальвина19

Здравствуйте, Музочка! Пустите, пожалуйста, в гости!

----------

МУЗОК (22.10.2016)

----------


## SVETLANA M.

Доброго времени суток, Музочка! Можно и мне к тебе в гости?

----------

МУЗОК (28.10.2016)

----------


## Муз.руководитель

Муза,  спасибо за прекрасный оркестр "Ложки и ладошки", хотелось бы увидеть и другие.

----------

МУЗОК (29.10.2016)

----------


## мира

Тоже хочу к вам на огонёк...  :Blush2:

----------

МУЗОК (29.10.2016)

----------


## soloveychyk@yandex.ru

Здравствуйте! Можно заглянуть к Вам на огонёк? Спасибо заранее за ваши сокровища и интересные идеи!=)))) :Tender:

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## Лялюк

Здравствуйте! Можно и мне к Вам в гости? :Blush2:

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## irulia

> Как полюбился оркестр "Осенняя сказка"!
> Вот уже 4 варианта существует!
> Спасибо, Оленька!


Как мы с ребятами любим красивые оркестрики и сказочки! А когда они вместе!...Как интересно посмотреть) Но ссылки закрыты( Очень обидно( Пожалуйста, пустите и меня посмотреть)

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## zaruzi

Спасибо за интересности !

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## krinka

> ОБУЧЕНИЕ ИГРЕ НА ДЕТСКИХ МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫХ ИНСТРУМЕНТАХ


           Очень понравилось. Спасибо. Оркестр - это всегда интересно)))

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## annkir

Здравствуйте, Муза! Откройте, пожалуйста, в ваш интересный домик дверь! Спасибо.

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## Добронрава

Муза, спасибо Вам за интересные наработки!

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heLFVHUdcDE&t=13s

----------

alenagomel (29.08.2019), faina (06.09.2019), ivano (01.06.2019), krinka (08.06.2019), lenok66 (10.09.2019), MakaRock (18.11.2020), mishel61 (01.06.2019), moderm (26.04.2021), NikTanechka (01.06.2019), oksi7771 (06.09.2019), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), svetlana41166 (08.11.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (26.11.2020), Zetik (18.10.2019), алла иванова (07.11.2020), Алусик (05.09.2019), Альбина17 (25.07.2022), буссоница (01.06.2019), Валерьевна (06.12.2020), Ладога (01.06.2019), Лилия60 (02.09.2019), Людмилая (01.06.2019), о-ля-ля (03.09.2019), окси 777 (10.06.2019), Парина (01.06.2019), ташадобрая (21.11.2020), Ярик (09.09.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://yadi.sk/d/DxRv--H6Ml450g

----------

alla-mus (14.05.2021), annkir (07.09.2019), faina (06.09.2019), krinka (08.06.2019), larisakoly (29.08.2019), lenok66 (10.09.2019), MakaRock (18.11.2020), nat10021 (31.01.2020), oksi7771 (06.09.2019), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), svetlana41166 (08.11.2020), алла иванова (07.11.2020), Алусик (05.09.2019), буссоница (07.06.2019), говорушка (08.06.2019), Добронрава (03.12.2020), Ладога (12.06.2019), Лилия60 (27.04.2021), НаташаСокол (10.09.2019), о-ля-ля (03.09.2019), окси 777 (10.06.2019), Ольга2011 (02.09.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjCtvQR7f0k

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (03.09.2019), faina (06.09.2019), krinka (28.11.2020), lenok66 (10.09.2019), oksi7771 (06.09.2019), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), svetlana41166 (08.11.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (26.11.2020), алла иванова (07.11.2020), Алусик (05.09.2019), Ладога (12.06.2019), наталия анатольевна (22.10.2019), НаташаСокол (10.09.2019), о-ля-ля (03.09.2019)

----------


## Музаири

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjCtvQR7f0k


Музочка! Я новичок в Вашей теме. Ответьте, пож. Например, по Осеннему сундучку: на часть, где идет текстовка, можно раздавать инструменты, а там, где идет музыка без теста - играть детским оркестром?
Я понимаю, творчество безгранично, но я в том направлении мыслю?

----------

faina (06.09.2019), МУЗОК (29.08.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

> по Осеннему сундучку: на часть, где идет текстовка, можно раздавать инструменты, а там, где идет музыка без теста - играть детским оркестром?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3kJF/2XPr5ycE2

----------

annkir (07.09.2019), faina (06.09.2019), krinka (31.08.2019), lenok66 (10.09.2019), nat10021 (08.09.2019), oksi7771 (06.09.2019), SeverynkaIrina (05.09.2019), svetlana41166 (08.11.2020), Алусик (05.09.2019), говорушка (29.08.2019), Лилия60 (02.09.2019), наталия анатольевна (22.10.2019), о-ля-ля (03.09.2019), эллона (29.08.2019)

----------


## Музаири

Огромное спасибо!
Очень интересно!
Всё интересно!

----------

МУЗОК (30.08.2019)

----------


## НаташаСокол

Танцующие шляпки - изумительно, восхитительно! очень-очень понравилось!

----------

МУЗОК (02.09.2019)

----------


## Ярик

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heLFVHUdcDE&t=13s


Спасибо,шляпки прелестны! Идея супер! :Ok: А мелодия какая звучит,подскажите,пожалуйста.Благодарю.

----------

МУЗОК (09.09.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

> А мелодия какая звучит,подскажите,пожалуйста.Благодарю.


https://yadi.sk/i/Ea-6CQFWXpQ6WA

----------

moderm (26.04.2021), svetlana41166 (08.11.2020), Людмилая (09.09.2019), Ярик (12.09.2019)

----------


## lenok66

Очень интересный материал! Спасибо!

----------

МУЗОК (10.09.2019), Ярик (12.09.2019)

----------


## алла иванова

Спасибо за работу и творчество!!! Идея с шляпками великолепна!!! Супер!!! Обязательно использую в работе!!! :Yes4:

----------

МУЗОК (07.11.2020)

----------


## svetlana41166

....никогда к вам не заходила,а тут столько....Спасибо!!!

----------

МУЗОК (08.11.2020)

----------


## moderm

> Танцующие шляпки


Муза Эдуардовна! Спасибо за изумительный номер!  :flower:

----------

МУЗОК (26.04.2021)

----------

